# Chipper /dump/ stump grinder all on one trailer. Thoughts?



## Goose IBEW (Apr 22, 2012)

I have been raking myself through coals trying to find the most efficient way of transporting and utilizing a tree operation. I want to make it so you can go to work out of one truck. With that in mind came the idea of using a 6 ton tag trailer with a 20' flat deck. The rear 10' would have a 8'x10'x6' high dump box for the chips. In front of that a disk chipper would mount across the trailer with the intake on the passenger side. With a little give and take, I am laying out a 4' section on the front of the trailer with ramps off of either side to store a stump grinder. I figure the batteries from the chipper could run an electric dump hoist for the chip box. You could tow this rig with a one ton pickup and put your saws, climbing gear and such in the bed or tow it with a bucket truck. Either way, you have your whole operation going down the road with one truck. I haven't nailed the weight but you could go to 10,000# Dexter axles if necessary and adjust the length of the trailer to make everything fit nice. Would this sound like a viable platform to work off of to anyone?

The only thing I haven't made space for is the large wood. I am guessing a small job could fit into the truck bed or a rack could be made if you are using a flatbed bucket truck. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Jed1124 (Apr 22, 2012)

I pull a 250 Bandit with a f550 chip truck with a powerstroke. With a full load of chips pulling the chipper that truck struggles pretty bad going over hills. Going uphill it is to the floor most of the time and is on it's 2nd tranny. You are going to need a bigger truck than a 1 ton to start.


----------



## Kottonwood (Apr 22, 2012)

I just finished building a truck. It is a one ton dump bed with a spot in front for the mini to drive up. I have a mini attached stumper I can throw in the dump body with topsoil or stump chips. I also throw the grapple back there and tow the wood trailer. It is a pretty good set up and if you had the chipper combo it might be a pretty good 1 truck rig, def not for big jobs though. I still operate with at least two trucks per job if it is a removal, however only one truck needs to stay to clean up wood and grind the stump. I will post some pics up once I get it out of paint.

For removals a one truck rig is tough. Though for smaller stuff we go out with just the bucket or chip truck and an alpine magnum for stumping, that works out real well as a one truck rig. For pruning obviously just a chip or bucket combo is plenty.

If I were you I wouldn't plan on putting the stumper on the trailer too, get it on the back of the truck somehow. The bigger the truck the better too, that way you have room for some tool boxes and loading wood. 

I have been seeing a few posts about chipper combo trailers, I like the idea and I would like to see someone build it up...... maybe I will build one this winter....


----------



## Goose IBEW (Apr 22, 2012)

Jed1124 said:


> I pull a 250 Bandit with a f550 chip truck with a powerstroke. With a full load of chips pulling the chipper that truck struggles pretty bad going over hills. Going uphill it is to the floor most of the time and is on it's 2nd tranny. You are going to need a bigger truck than a 1 ton to start.



- ATS Diesel

ATS and a good auxillary cooler will go a long way. I do have a C70 dump but my F350 can usually pull at the same speeds. How much does a yard of chips weigh?


----------



## superjunior (Apr 22, 2012)

2 trucks..


----------



## Toddppm (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/151415.htm


Somebody on here had a dump trailer rigged with a place for stump grinder too, was a cool setup but might need a cdl if you're in area that checks.


----------



## arbor pro (Apr 25, 2012)

http://www.arboristsite.com/large-equipment/101213.htm

check this link out.


----------



## squad143 (Apr 27, 2012)

Here are some pics of Holmen Tree's set up:


----------



## deevo (Apr 27, 2012)

squad143 said:


> Here are some pics of Holmen Tree's set up:



Yeah very cool and efficient setup, whatever happened to that dude? Chuck, I think your welding crew/shop can build one of them!


----------



## squad143 (Apr 29, 2012)

deevo said:


> Yeah very cool and efficient setup, whatever happened to that dude? Chuck, I think your welding crew/shop can build one of them!



He is probably too busy working like the rest of us.

We could most likely make one, but at the rate we've been going lately, it would take us a few years. Been trying to make a set of aluminum barn doors for the back of the chip truck for the past month. I've been too busy with the tree work and when I have a spare day, my buddy is busy with his contracting business. Oh well, one of these days.......:msp_unsure:


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 22, 2012)

check this out if still interested in one...

http://www.arboristsite.com/large-equipment/202490.htm


----------

